# What to look for when attempting to copy an old FreeBSD system to a fresh installation?



## balanga (Nov 15, 2022)

Given that FreeBSD is nicely split between the OS and applications, what do I need to look at when attempting to apply existing applications as well as customisations to a fresh install of FreeBSD? Given that /etc needs carefully looking at, am I right in thinking the initial installation doesn't do anything with /usr/local ?


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Nov 16, 2022)

That’s correct. Base install will have an empty /usr/local.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 17, 2022)

Depends on what kind of customizations they are...


----------

